# اقوى كتب تصميم الخرسانه المسلحه مع عشرات الامثله



## م/غيلان (15 فبراير 2010)

حصريااااااااااا 

افضل ثلاثه كتب في
Design of Reinforced Concrete Structure

الان كتب الدكتور:مشهور الغنيم
في تصمصيم كل جزء من الاجزاء الخرسانه المسلحه
الكتب تشمل على عدد كبير من الامثله 
في تصميم كل العناصر الانشائيه



الكتاب الاول



http://rapidshare.com/files/172575819/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_1_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf




الكتاب الثاني 



http://rapidshare.com/files/172583885/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_2_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf






الكتاب الثالث




http://rapidshare.com/files/172592765/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_3_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf














​


----------



## ergapr (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## diaa salah (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكورا


----------



## أبو العز عادل (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## بن نعمان (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخ غيلان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر جدا والله يزيدك


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (20 فبراير 2010)

الروبط لا تعمل يرجى التاكد منها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

اخي ابو غيثاء الروابط شغاله 100 في 100

بس اتاكد من متصفحك وحاول مره اخرئ



----------------------
http://rapidshare.com/files/1725758...ture_-_Volume_1_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf


http://rapidshare.com/files/1725838...ture_-_Volume_2_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf


http://rapidshare.com/files/1725927...ture_-_Volume_3_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf
---------------------------


----------



## بسام ابوعريب (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور مشكور يا م/غيلان :16:
وبلغك الله الاجر والثواب


----------



## ريماس الجنوب (24 أغسطس 2010)

كيف احملهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماعرفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:80::80:


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mdsayed (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا"


----------



## red bired (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رمضان مبارك للجميع 
لدي ملاحظة للجميع بشأن الكتب الالكترونية ارجوا تقبلها بصدر رحب (بانه لايجوز نسخ الكتب محفوظة النشر الابأذن الناشر او الكاتب كذلك الحال للبرمجيات المنسوخة ) وهناك فتوي للشيخ المرحوم صالح العتيمين ب الجوجل 
 تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي للجميع


----------



## محمد أحمدطلبه (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكله الروابط كلها معطله...............


----------



## ahmed.mody (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم لم أتمكن يوما من تحميل أي ملف من هذا الموقع رابيد شير وهذه الرسالة التي تظهر 
Sorry, we are unable to generate a view of the document at this time.


----------



## م أيمن السامر (25 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف احمل الكتب مش قادر احملهم


----------



## غانم العاصى (12 أغسطس 2011)

بالمناسبة قمت بوضع جميع الامثلة الواردة بالكتب المذكوره على برنامج الاكسيل , و السؤال هل يمكن نشرها و شكرا


----------



## mooha12345 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور والله


----------



## aymanallam (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم *​


----------



## aymanallam (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم *​


----------



## الطويل زايد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صبري غريب (24 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيم نفعتم به اخوانكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## السيدنصير (24 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد برغوث (8 سبتمبر 2014)

كتب الخرسانة للدكتور غنيم لاتعمل يرجى اعادة تنزيلها


----------



## محمد الرواس (9 سبتمبر 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل ... مع الشكر


----------



## محمد 145 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

في هذا الموضوع ستجد روابط شغالة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191105.html


----------

